# On the road..



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Sure is a heck of storm on the East coast. As fate would have it, I'm heading to Philly this AM. Looks like it's going to take a while to get there but hopefully I'll get back by the weekend. No shop time this week so I will be living vicariously through you guys for my wood fixes. I think Robert A. is on the road as well. Looks like I will have my second ever opportunity to drive in the snow, at night, in a rental, on roads I have never traveled. I'll try not to embarrass my fellow Texans !


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Be safe

and if you can, post up some pics of the snow...LOL let's me remember why I live in Texas LOL


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Good luck up that way and be safe ET. I made that trip almost every week in 2002.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes Sir!! I am flying out tomorrow afternoon for Savannah, Georgia until Friday. I heard it is nasty were i am going also, Hopefully the weather will clear up before i come home! 

I need to see some photos to get my truning fix this week!!!

ET, Becareful Mate!! Catch you when we get back!

:cheers:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Robert...BIG *** snowstorm in Atlanta I hear..so both you guys ought really have some fun....NOT...

Back in the day I did a little snow-chain driving...made me awful glad to be a 'flat-lander'...LOL...Seriously dangerous pastime..


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sure am glad I headed south to Corpus. My engineer was supposed to fly in from Atlanta yesterday and join me but his flight was cancelled so I drove down by myself last night. Take this over snow any day - you guys be careful in that nasty weather.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm out as well. No snow dwn under, but they do drive on the wrong side of the road here. Did that for the first time today... It was no fun!

Ya'll be careful in that snow.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Man, like a bunch of you guys are traveling. Be safe. FF is back down under once again. Man, how do you handle that long flight. And driving on the wrong side? I saw that and kept me confused but I didn't drive. When I went to Thailand, that flight about got the best of me, and looking like I am possibly going again the first of April and dreading that flight once again. My local management is nto wanting me to go and I support them. However, the higher ups in the Woodlands wants me to go, so we'll see who wins out. Anyway, all of you guys traveling, be safe and drive safe.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Flat Fish said:


> I'm out as well. No snow dwn under, but they do drive on the wrong side of the road here. Did that for the first time today... It was no fun!
> 
> Ya'll be careful in that snow.


FF I wish you a safe return as well Mate!! I have Family there.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well ET, I hope you made it ok Mate!! I am in the Airport having a few beers. I did manage to knock out a pen i think you will like. When i get in Savannah i will try to post for you.. LOL I coulndt help it, i finished it like 10 minutes before i had to leave!! I am sure i will land in Savannah with Antler and Spalted Maple in my ears and hair!!! LOL

RA


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

You guys need to retire! It was 81F on the water today down here at Aransas Pass. Water is crystal clear....fish all over the place! We brought one 19" spec home for the grill. Watch your 'tender vegetation' in that cold weather! gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Good Lord !
It's COLD up here! I have been pretty dang busy since finally getting here, and just now catching up on things. Record low temps here and windy. It's not snowing but there is still snow and sleet stuff blowing all over the place. Actually heading to NYC tomorrow, will be on the Hudson right were the plane landed a few weeks ago. Went to the Princeton Division office the last two days. NOT like Houston. Yesterday there were whitetale deer on the front yard of the place. Today there were about 30 Canadaian Honkers out front. Dang geese are everywhere by the hundreds. 
Funny story to tell before I go. At dinner last night the waitress said "You are not from around here are you" , I answered back, "My Southern drawl give me away again ?" she said " Nope, I could tell because you said please and thank you and mamm." True story.
Hope everyone stays safe,warm, and returnes home on time.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

galvbay said:


> You guys need to retire! It was 81F on the water today down here at Aransas Pass. Water is crystal clear....fish all over the place! We brought one 19" spec home for the grill. Watch your 'tender vegetation' in that cold weather! gb


Funny, I was really hoping and planning on retiring in 4 more years, until my 401K turned into a 101K and unless our economy turns around and at least returns back to at least more than before it dropped, I can keep plans. Really wondering how long it would take to get back to that point though. It dang sure looked good a couple of years ago but now looking bleak.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Good job ET! Glad you're representing us Texas boys well. I was once lost in Manhattan and walked up to a cop and asked for dirrections. His response was "I'm no F'n tour guide." Great people up there.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Your supposed to have money to retire on??? They forgot to tell me that!!!:rotfl:



slip knot said:


> Funny, I was really hoping and planning on retiring in 4 more years, until my 401K turned into a 101K and unless our economy turns around and at least returns back to at least more than before it dropped, I can keep plans. Really wondering how long it would take to get back to that point though. It dang sure looked good a couple of years ago but now looking bleak.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Your supposed to have money to retire on??? They forgot to tell me that!!!:rotfl:


Just to have what I put in would be at least helpfull.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Just to have what I put in would be at least helpfull.


At this point I would have been better off to have put it all under the mattress ! I'm with you Slip, my 401K is more like a .401K ! Not sure when I will be ready to retire now.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Oh Yea, I'm back and so happy to be back. That was quite the trip/adventure. I tried twice to get out of the hotel and do some sight seeing but turned back when I could no longer feel my face and my toes started to hurt. No hat and by the third block my ears were frozen and my mustache has ice in it. Nuff of that !

Loved what I did see, but love being home as well. 

I did what I could to help our reputation out but I have to say we Southerners already have a good rep up there. 

Looking forward to catching up, got some wood to deliver, maybe go by and get that display case for Bill from Tortuga. I have the IRAQ wood also and will distribute as asked.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> At this point I would have been better off to have put it all under the mattress ! I'm with you Slip, my 401K is more like a .401K ! Not sure when I will be ready to retire now.


Yeah, i hear ya, mine is down 2K already from last year. Spooky. 
I joke now, if you want to be depressed, look at your 401K.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Welcome HOME! Stop by when you can and pick this plaque up for the auction when you have time. Keep me posted..gb


----------

